
Defeating Electron - felixrieseberg
https://medium.com/@felixrieseberg/defeating-electron-e1464d075528
======
siproprio
This post has a lot of points that are true.

But have you ever noticed how the only good app built using electron that
people can point to is Visual Studio Code?

~~~
esP3FJhDD
Discord?

~~~
Psyonic
Also Slack

